# Issue transferring Lifetime Subscription



## blucas95

I had an XM Lifetime subscription with Best of Sirius (which of course was renamed to XM Premier) that I purchased on a new car back in 2009. I traded the car in this week and went to transfer the service to my new car and I saw online that I was not eligible to transfer it since it was purchased after September of 2007. We had transferred my wife's lifetime subscription back in 2013 but it was purchased in 2005. 

I called customer service intending to cancel the subscription but I decided to roll the dice and play dumb. Got through to a CSR and told her I'd like to transfer my lifetime subscription from my old car to the new one. She immediately said she could do it and it would only charge me $75. I agreed and couldn't have been happier after I hung up the phone. I checked my account online a while later and sure enough the new radio was there. Of note, the subscription now says "Sirius Premier Lifetime" vs. "XM Premier Lifetime". I'm assuming that's since the old car (Nissan) was an XM radio and the new one (Kia) is a Sirius Radio.

I left work about 4 hours later and sent a refresh signal from the website. In a minute or two I got a message saying "subscription updated". I thought I was good to go until I went to tune to one of the XM only stations - I tried for Opie Radio on 206 (was 103 on my old radio). The radio would not tune past 184. Every time I tried it would just go to channel 0. I called customer service back two more times and their solution was to send another reset. This did nothing - including anymore messages on the screen. Turned the radio off and back on. Turned the car off and back on. No help - still can't get past channel 184. The radio DID go into the 200's last night when I was still on the 3 month free trial. The second CSR went away and talked to whatever the next tier of support is for a while then came back and told me someone would contact within 7 to 10 BUSINESS days. What a joke!

Does anyone have any idea as to what the problem could be? I don't want to raise too much of a stink since they weren't even supposed to transfer the lifetime subscription in the first place. Good news is that at least I have the Sirius channels. Thanks in advance...


----------



## gjrhine

My Granny used to say beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## blucas95

Well, someone at SiriusXM must know what they're doing. Even though I was never contacted, sometime in the 3 or 4 days since I called last week I logged into my account and noticed the verbiage under where it says "Sirius Premier" had changed. It said "Lifetime Plan" after I made the transfer, which is what the wife's "XM Premier" says on her radio. It now says "Lifetime Special Offer". I questioned a CSR about this change and they said it was because when I bought the subscription it was on sale for $399 vs. the regular price of $499.

On a hunch I sent another refresh signal when I left work for the day. After a few minutes I received the "Subsription Updated" message on my radio and I'm now receiving all the stations again!


----------

